# Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung



## Rednaz (17. September 2004)

Ich möchte Euch hier eine Anleitung zum Bau eines meiner Wobbler-Eigenbauten in Form einer Bilderanleitung vorstellen.
Die Bilder beschreiben eigentlich das wesentlichste...






























































Ob noch Beschwerung in den Leib, keine Schaufel oder steiler gestellt,anders lackieren oder andere Form etc.- kann jeder für sich entscheiden..
Achja...er fängt!:m 
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Ist ja supereinfach! Dafür sieht er echt nicht schlecht aus. Melde Dich doch mal bei mir dann bauen wir mal zusammen welche. Schick mir mal´ne PN mit Telenummer


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Gute Idee, tolle Bildanleitung und so genial einfach.

Das hilft sicherlich so manchem Anfänger die Scheu vor
dem Selbstbau eines Wobblers zu überwinden.


----------



## Rednaz (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

..das hoffe ich..
Wenn man(n) so richtig in Fahrt ist und simultan arbeitet, schafft man von den Raketen 5 Stück in ca.1,5 Std...
Mein bislang größter "Terminator" war stolze 28cm...ist leider pfutsch (Schnurbruch an Muschelbank) 
Wie Ihr seht, tendiere ich eher zu großen Ködern, da ich sie eigentlich nur zum Hechtfischen nutze...
Die kleinen von Bondex sind aber echt niedlich!#6


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*



			
				Rednaz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Ihr seht, tendiere ich eher zu großen Ködern, da ich sie eigentlich nur zum Hechtfischen nutze...


 |kopfkrat  Oh..., ich hatte sie eher für Barschköder gehalten und du hast nur zur Demo ein so großes Teil mit viel zu kurzen Schraubösen gewählt. |kopfkrat 





			
				Rednaz schrieb:
			
		

> Die kleinen von Bondex sind aber echt niedlich!


 Genau, sehr viel Liebe zu Detail, gepaart mit guter Sicherheit, wie man auch dem Besenstiel-Thread entnehmen kann. #6


----------



## Rednaz (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Der "Demonator" ist 15 cm lang..finde die Ösen keinesfalls zu klein oder kurz..
Die Fische fanden es bislang auch nicht schlimm...


----------



## muddyliz (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Ich bezweifle, dass der gut läuft:
1) Die vordere Schrauböse ist zu hoch angebracht, dadurch besteht die Gefahr, dass der Wobbler bei stärkerem Zug zur Seite ausbricht, sich auf die Seite legt oder sogar auf den Rücken dreht.
2) Das Hinterteil ist zu dick und behindert somit das Schwänzeln des Wobblers.
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der als Oberflächen-Jerk ganz brauchbar ist.


----------



## Bondex (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

@muddyliz 
Ich glaube auch der eignet sich bestens als Jerk oder Popper. Aber ein dickes Hinterteil verhindert das Wobbeln doch nicht, glaube ich jedenfalls. Das werde ich demnächst prüfen, interessiert mich selber.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Schöne Anleitung, vielen Dank! #6 

Aber eine Frage (von jemanden, der noch nie einen Wobbler gebaut hat): Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Schraubösen einfach so im Holz halten. Wenn da mal ein netter Bursche an dem hinteren Drilling hängt und mit dem Kopf schlägt, dann bricht die Öse doch mit Sicherheit raus, oder?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Stokker (18. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Wenn man brutal drillt dann flutscht die Öse mit Sicherheit irgendwann mal raus,aber bei einem ruhigen Drill müsste sie eigentlich halten .
Der Zug ist ja nicht genau in Ausreissrichtung.

Ich habe früher auch Wobbler am laufenden Band gebastelt,aber sicherheitshalber immer einen Draht durchgezogen und daran die Ösen befestigt.


----------



## Rednaz (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

MoiN!

Diese Gedanken waren oder sind natürlich berechtigt...aber ich kann nicht klagen! Habe ein Foto beigefügt, wo der Haken der an der Öse befestigt ist mit einem Stahlvorfach an einer 10KG Hantel hängt...ist zwar lineare Last, sollte aber beweisen das die Ösen bislang stets gahlten haben...


----------



## Marius (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Tolles Foto. In Indien habe ich mal gesehen, dass sich die Leute bis zu 50kg an den Död.. hängen  |bla: 

Oder habe ich da jetzt was missverstanden ;+


----------



## Rednaz (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Moin!

Ich war zwar ein viertel Jahr in Indien...aber das hat hiermit nichts zu tun!#d


----------



## p_regius (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

*Danke!*
Das bring sogar ich fertig, werd's mal probieren.
Auch wenn die Teile nicht perfekt laufen sollten, es ist ein Anfang und dann getrau ich mich vielleicht an komplexere Teile.
Also, super Anleitung!


----------



## Bondex (20. September 2004)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Ich kann mir denken was da mit dem Indianerbild gemeint ist, hihihi!


----------



## maltemunterbunt (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Hallo,

ich baue seit einiger Zeit selber Wobbler und mir macht es echt einen riesigen Spaß :k

Ich habe generell erstmal keine Probleme nur eine Sache macht mir Kopfschmerzen. Ich benutze zur Versiegelung 2 Komponenten Epoxidharz mit Härter Verhältnis 100:40.

Ich besitze auch ein Köderkarussell und zu gewährleisten, dass sich das Harz "eigentlich" gleichmäßig verteilen sollte.

Genau darin liegt mein Problem, das tut es halt einfach nicht. Meistens habe ich an irgendeiner Stelle eine Beule #q .Woran liegt das?? Gibt es bestimmte Dinge auf die ich achten sollte??

Ich trage das Harz nach Vermischung mit einem kleinen Holzstiel auf, da man ( wenn man kein Aceton hat ) den Pinsel danach in die Tonne treten kann. Wenn das Harz da so drum herum läuft sieht noch alles super aus...Nur am nächsten Tag halt nicht mehr;+

Worauf ich auch noch eine Antwort suche: Wenn ich den Köder danach anfasse vergilbt er an den Berührungsstelle manchmal, muss ich noch länger warten bevor ich ihn berühre oder was mache ich falsch? Der Lack ist an dieser Stelle dann einfach nicht mehr so klar und durchsichtig sondern irgendwie milchig..#c

Ich brauche eine "Für Dummies-Anleitung" 

Sollte ich das hier an der falschen Stelle gepostet haben bitte ich um Entschuldigung, bin ein Neuling|rotwerden


----------



## Deep Down (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Die Frage solltest Du vielleicht besser im "Wobbler vom Besenstil II"-thread posten!

Dein Epoxyproblem ist, dass Du in einem Durchgang zuviel aufträgst! 
Versuch mal bessere mehrere und dabei dünnere Schichtaufträge. Du lässt jede Schicht trocknen, aber nicht länger als 12 Stunden und trägst dann die nächste auf!


----------



## maltemunterbunt (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobblerbau als Bildanleitung*

Hey Danke für die schnelle Antwort  ich werde es einmal versuchen!


----------

